# Completed my First Century!!!



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey all, I finished my first century yesterday and it was awesome! 

I began getting in shape in October after a couple years of smoking and just not taking care of myself. I sustained bilateral grade 2 calve strains which kept me from training from mid Jan to mid March. At that point I wasn't sure if I would be able to do it because of the climbing involved. Well as the days passed cardio actually was better than my muscle stamina. Then things started to come together a little more. I was feeling stronger and recovery time was decreasing. This century ride has one category 3 and three cat 4 climbs and I am not a climber. 
Well long story short, I was one of the last to finish but I finished. I can't wait until next years ride!

104.8 miles 5,153 feet of climbing, 6:57:54 

Thanks for listening guys!
Jim


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

good for you. it is amazing how much can change your life in terms of health, weight etc. I don't know about you but once I did one, i signed up for several. I was really surprised at how much I liked the event aspect of it.


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

AWESOME! Great work! Congratulations are in order. Keep it up


----------



## Urico (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulation to completing your first century! I'm doing my first Century on June 2nd. I've been cycling since January and falling in love with it. I'm planning to do four more before the end of the year. Hope this won't be your last.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone and I feel much better than expected. The first day post ride I was fine, worked my 12 hour shift (I'm a nurse) but today I was pretty tired and no strength but I feel like tomorrow I can start back on the bike and hit the weights hard!!! I'm either going for another century if I can find one reasonably close or maybe a mini triathlon...


----------



## Vikz250 (Jun 3, 2013)

very nice! Congratulations!! hoping I can do a century soon..


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes. It really meant a lot to me because that was definitely a bucket list thing. I am thinking about doing a half marathon as my next goal while I still keep up my biking. 

Jim


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

Great job, Jim! That is an awesome story! I completed my first century yesterday, 105.97 miles over 6 hours and 36 minutes of saddle time, roughly 16 mph. This was my first ride over 35 miles and was done 2 months from the date of my first ride on a road bike. I found that the mileage was very achievable once I made the mental decision that completing the entire century was the only option. Also, it was a lot of fun! Again, congratulations!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Haagis58 said:


> Great job, Jim! That is an awesome story! I completed my first century yesterday, 105.97 miles over 6 hours and 36 minutes of saddle time, roughly 16 mph. This was my first ride over 35 miles and was done 2 months from the date of my first ride on a road bike. I found that the mileage was very achievable once I made the mental decision that completing the entire century was the only option. Also, it was a lot of fun! Again, congratulations!



Wow, that's awesome for your first ride over 35 miles!!! You inspire me even more. Thanks!

Jim


----------



## raudi (Apr 10, 2013)

Great job. looking to do my first century in the next few months. done a few 50 mile + rides, but havent worked my way to a 100 yet


----------



## webadass (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats. Did my first century in Tahoe this past Sunday and was first ride over 50miles. Felt great!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Fantastic. Great story! Keep on going....


----------



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

Congrats Jim. I did my first century June 9th. Looking fwd to more, but first I'm getting a different saddle, lol.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Congratulations are in order! Good work.

I have been wanting to do this for years, and yesterday I too joined the club. Like you said, once you get in the mindset that this is going to happen, it really isn't that bad.

Raise a glass to all the century riders (and those who would like to be)!


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

Signed up for a metric century on the 4th of July, then a standard century at the end of July and another metric in the beginning of August. I have no choice but to take advantage of the nice weather while it's here!


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

me too. getting back was kinda tough, had to ride on a 100F.

Bike Ride Profile | 4th of July Century Ride - Glendale to Seal Beach near Los Angeles | Times and Records | Strava


----------

